# Does anyone know the name of this fish?



## ZenMasterPaul (Mar 13, 2013)

My brother-in-law gave me this fish from his dad's pond to put in my 180 gallon in-wall aquarium, but neither of them know the name of it. And I would really love to know this! Please take a look:


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I'll guess Jack Dempsey.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

+1 on that.


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

Yep Dempsey, that's the only one I've seen that is the same color as ours, blue, but not quite electric blue.


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

yep


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

Yep, that's a Jack Dempsey. What is the location of this pond?


----------



## piklmike (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeppers! Got 2 of my own!


----------



## ZenMasterPaul (Mar 13, 2013)

Jack Dempsey eh!! Thanks guys! This was from a pond in Ohio. This is a pretty big fish (about 7 inches long), fits nicely in my aquarium at home. I named him Big Bubba lol. His lips are about as big as mine!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Did the pond freeze in the winter ?I'm in NY so this is a no brainer question leading to the real qustion;How long was he in the pond for?


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

That fish did not winter outdoors in Ohio!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

ArtyG said:


> That fish did not winter outdoors in Ohio!


???????????????


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

Hahaha


----------

